# I'm venting.



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That's funny; I was just thinking about what I could do with those bags. What a great idea! 

I got distracted for a moment - sorry. I understand your frustration, but at least they're excited about something you've made.
Jan


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mernie....You just gave me a great laugh. Sort of like a kid playing with the box and wrapping paper instead of the gift, right?


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

ya know what they say, no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Next time there's a get-together, show them all how to make one for themselves.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Boy, I sure do feel your pain! Find comfort in the reality that they will want to show off the clothespin bag -- but really, how many of us really need one?? I use use a little bowl. Love my dryer!


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

ok this one really had me laughing out loud... thanks xoxo too funny


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry, I have to ask..... Do you have a link on how to make it?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Do a search right here. Clothes pin bag. That's the one I used for the second one I made. It said'how to make a recycled clothespin bag'. The first one I made, I just did a single crochet and kind of winged it..the pattern here was good.


Jude2444 said:


> Sorry, I have to ask..... Do you have a link on how to make it?


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

will it upset u terribly if I were to ask you to make me one?? JUST KIDDING! Really isn't that the way it goes?/ You spend all that time, money on making something beautiful from yarn, and they want the clothes pin bag. I use clothes pins, if the weather is nice, I would rather have my sheets in the sun, than the dryer any day.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It's probably the rycycling aspect that appeals to them. Everyone's into recycling at the moment. If you can bear to make any more you could try selling them.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't blame you for venting,show them how to make one and then they can make their own.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

I have found over the years that if I made something I wasn't too happy about making again it was inevitable that someone would want one too. I got so sick of making a certain scarf and hat set I started offering knitting lessons instead. Funnily enough no one was interested in knitting their own!!!!
It's always good to vent my husband insists one must bitch or blowup?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I would feel glad that they liked it enough to want one. What I would do is get them to save some of the plastic wrappers, at least they are contributing to the project.OR have them save a bunch, then pick a day and have them over and have a craft day.
We get those wrappers too,( ours are blue ), and they are the perfect size to hold a ball of yarn.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds intriguing! Can we have a picture of the plastic bag that comes with your paper and also a picture of your completed masterpieces. Thanks.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We don't get our newspapers in a wrapper. If delivered, the paper is pushed through the letterbox, or we go and buy a paper at the shop.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Those clothes pegs bags must be mega cute! Sounds like a laundry day must-have. Thanks for the morning laugh. Can you post a photo?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

This is a good idea...can you supply the directions..I have been making all kinds of wreaths from my bags..


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> Next time there's a get-together, show them all how to make one for themselves.


Yep, i totally agress to this too. I think you did enough to make them socks and other gifts. I made an afghan for my very first great grandson and my grand daughters friends' loves it and wanted me to make them one. My daughter spoke up before i could, and told her no. That grandma (me) had made that special for her son and she didn't want it duplicated for anyone else. I told my grand daughter, that i would give her the pattern so she can make it herself or find someone else to make it for her. My grand daughter hangs it on the wall for decoration. Which is ok


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

We had a saying in the Navy - "A bitching sailor is a happy sailor". It's good to vent. Thank you for allowing us to LET you vent!

JohnnyG


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

One person's waste is another's treasure. Your bags are unique to them and tickle other's fancy. That is why they want it. I like the suggestion to have others collect and prepare the 'yarn.' Personally, I prefer to recycle my plastic back to the factory and let them figure out what to do with it.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't find it no matter what I type in the Search section!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't find it no matter what I type in the Search section!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I understand how you feel! And have to agree with Lilysmom, sometimes simple things seem to get their attention. Well, they probably love their other hand knit items too, but at least you've done the world a great favor with all the recycling. I wish I needed a clothespin bag, where I live we can't have a clothesline and I miss the smell of fresh dried sheets and towels.


----------



## SuzyBee (Feb 9, 2012)

My stupid question - I have about 2 million of those new-paper bags. I use them for many things, but would someone please tell me how to make these into "yarn" ? How do you join the strips ? Any help is appreciated. You gals (and guys) are so talented and always come up with the answers. Thanks. SuzyBee


----------



## LaluBoatie (Apr 4, 2011)

How about asking them to supply the bags. That way they have something vested in the bag also. That way they also realize how much time it takes to save/ recycle the bags and will appreciate the final product that much more! Just a thought.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

We have houses that are in a "No Clotheslines rule" in one part of the town that I live in...I'm happy that I still have one..being a private home owner, though I don't use it as often as I wish I could. I call it a Solar Dryer...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have to laugh over this. With all the hubbub over what to do to keep all that plastic from hitting the landfills I have started seeing many different things knit and crochet out of these plastic bags and wraps. The turtle sanctuary in South Padre Island sells hand bags made from plastic wrap and bags. I have made shower mats for use in campground showers. Others make market and beach bags. Now I can add clothes pin bags to the list. My mom hangs her clothes out all the time. One of these would be great for her because it would better survive the sun and occasional rain. Thank you.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

First it was knitted dishcloths, flannels and socks. Now it's knitting peg bags with newspaper covers. It's definitely a whole different world across the pond!!! lol 

I too would love to see a photo of the newspaper cover and the finished article. As someone else said, when our newspapers are delivered they are put through the letterbox straight into our house. We don't have mailboxes or people riding by and throwing the newspaper in the front garden. I'd hate to have to get dressed to get my paper and post!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the opposite problem. I have been collecting supermarket carriers to try to crochet a new bag with them and my family (and their friends for pity's sake) all want handknit clothes! All I'd like is a little break from the requests so I could just do something for myself for a change! x


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> Can't find it no matter what I type in the Search section!


Maybe a typo? This came up first try, and it was the first post on the list:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29725-1.html


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I found it too. Neat idea. I also liked the large shopping bag, so now I just need to save my plastic bags for plarn instead of recyling them.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, I would love to see a picture of what they look like also.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I see your point. I have a friend saving plastic bags for some sort of tote. We just have white or clear in our area. We feel we have scored if we get a colored one. See, there's a sunny side to everything and apparently your work is thought of very highly whether made from plastic or yarn. Good going.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

This is kinda on the subject - but before we went on vacation, I would save those bags that went around the newspaper for trash bags in the truck and for doggie poo poo bags for when we stopped and the moment was right for Fido to do her business. We were in an RV and this helped, anyway, I digress. My suggestion is to print off the instructions and everyone who wants a bag, give them this. If you want to grow corn, give them seeds. Process is the same, do it yourself. You are such a kind and loving person to make these for your family. Ever think of selling them??????


----------



## pjane (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd really like to see this bag!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oooooohhhhhh, with the popularity of your bag, you should start taking orders and knitting them for profit!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Don't shoot me please. I'm really just trying to be funny.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i love it! never fails does it? they will like the oddest things.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

pinktrollope said:


> I have the opposite problem. I have been collecting supermarket carriers to try to crochet a new bag with them and my family (and their friends for pity's sake) all want handknit clothes! All I'd like is a little break from the requests so I could just do something for myself for a change! x


You don't have to accede to every request. Make something that makes YOU happy! Life is short!


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

CHUCKLE, CHUCKLE - ACTUALLY THEY WERE COMPLIMENTING YOUR RECYCLING IMAGINATION AND ABILITY TO CREATE SOMETHING FROM NOTHING THAT WAS PRACTICAL AND ATTRACTIVE. I'D WANT ONE, TOO - EVERYBODY HAS SWEATERS, HATS, GLOVES, ETC, BUT WHO ELSE HAS A FAMILY MEMBER SO INVENTIVE, HUH????? 

GANDY


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

My mom was a hand weaver. Her maiden name was Angus ~ are we ready for an ethnocentric stereotype?
She used plastic bread bags, plastic cleaner bags & plastic newpaper wrappers as the "weft" for table placemats. The warp was cotton (that is the part that is threaded on the loom).
I loved them ~ especially when the kids were little and messy @ the table.
She's gone now but I still treasure those (now ratty looking) placemats.
Reuse, repurpose,recycle!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Now doesn't this also sound like little ones? You go all out buy them toys you think they would really enjoy and next thing you know they are in the cabinet dragging out pots,pans, lids and playing with them and having a good ol time while toys you spent good money of lay and collect dust. Oh, include empty boxes of all sizes. Which proves humans never change as they get older..


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

So, tell them to do it themselves....sheesh...you don't have to do it if you don't want to do it.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

knitting with yarn makes sense. But to non-knitters knitting with something unconventional is the best thing since sliced bread. Its so ingenious,clever and resourceful. As she said, the ultimate in recycling! I'm sure they love the items that you have made them, but a clothes pin bag knit out of plastig bags is very "out of the box". When they say they DON'T like items knit with yarn, then its time to worry.... But right now, to them, you are a genious and they all want one so they too can be cool like you!


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

I think everybody just wants to be in on the latest new fad, and maybe you've come up with it! Next week it will be something else.... Start charging for the bags, and the requests will probably cease....


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

I do feel for you. I spent HOURS getting sweet corn packed and stored in my freezer. My sister visited and asked if she could "shop" my canning room. Sure, I offered to send some corn home with her (still have 5 gallons in the freezer) she said, no, because it wasn't canned. I told her I would be happy to can some for her, but she had to come and help. She was quiet after that. LOL!

Don't worry, I found your link to the clothes pin bag, and will be making my own. Now, to get my kids to USE the pins! LOL!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

We have a charitable institution in my h ome town who makes plastic mats for the homeless out of those plastic bags, then lays a large black garbage bag under them to make them a little more water proof. They're soft, warmer than newspaper and are well received.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree...teach them how to make it and they'll appreciate all your work even more.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well I can see the irony of the whole thing but in reality they are just showing you that they apreciate your work and thought the bag was a very clever idea... enjoy the attention and praise before you know it you will be back to the same old things....


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

YOur whole family uses a clothesline? Congratulations, my grandchildren, now adults wouldn't recognize one if they walked into it


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

mernie said:


> Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


Hi Mernie,

I have tons of grocery bags. Will they work? I'd be happy to send them to you for the bags your are being asked to make. Sounds like a lot of work to me, but I know you'd do just about anything for your family.

Oh, by the way, can you make a clothes pin bag for me? LOL!

Sharon


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

The only time I use cloth pins is for my knitting machine. I use them for holding the ends of yarn down on the machine. haven't used a cloths line in many many moons.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

They cannot see the forest for the trees. I would make it conditional, if they want a bag, they must wear the socks and other things you make.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

I never have enough of those colorful newspaper bags to knit with. They get re-used with I clean litter boxes.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

This made me laugh out loud. I did click the links listed to see what those bags looked like and I say, they are useful to have. No wonder everyone wants the "(insert curse word) clothespin bag!" Thanks for making me laugh this morning. I was having a blah morning. You perked it up.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Where do you find the pattern? Thanks, Jane


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I'm right there with you!!! Last year I knitted a gardening bag with the plastic and yarn. When I showed my Garden Club ladies what I made, I overheard one of them say.."why would you want to do that..just go buy something for your gardening tools." lol...however, my granddaughter asked me to make her a purse using bumblebees as a theme. I made it for her, and she does use it. I'll try to show both that I posted on this site. As they say, "you live and learn." Anyway, good for you!!!!!!!!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

edithann said:


> Oh, I'm right there with you!!! Last year I knitted a gardening bag with the plastic and yarn. When I showed my Garden Club ladies what I made, I overheard one of them say.."why would you want to do that..just go buy something for your gardening tools." lol...however, my granddaughter asked me to make her a purse using bumblebees as a theme. I made it for her, and she does use it. I'll try to show both that I posted on this site. As they say, "you live and learn." Anyway, good for you!!!!!!!!
> Best wishes,
> Edie (EdithAnn)


So clever. I love them, especially the bee bag. I love yellow.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, have them supply the bags AND cut them into strips!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Knitress you are so right! I love this idea the most! Gold star? no not enough, Gold tiara for you!


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh. They want because it's something new they have never seen. Like a child in a candy store!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

our newspaper ask, about a yr. ago, if we would return the bags to our carrier. i save mine until i get a plastic grocery bag full, place them in the paper box and carrier picks them up. the carriers (here) are independent carriers and have to purchase all their supplies. so, every little bit helps. may be an idea for you, then you won't have the supplies the knit these bags with. LOL wittless knitter


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha-Ha....
Go Figure.
I guess you could start a business!
Sometimes the simplest things give the most pleasure. Can feel your flusteration, though. I have had that happen to me many a time. Consider it a compliment, and go with it. I sent a box of things to a friend, and guess what, not a thank you, but you sent to many things. Yeah, go figure!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i was looking at mine getting abit holely inherited from my mum


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

When my 5 were little I had more bread wrappers than I knew what to do with,so I cut them into strips on the round and linked them together and knit them into a mat for there boots at the door.It was mulity colored because of the writing on the bags. My kids still mention it and I tell them I can't remember how to do it.Getting old you know lol.They don't knit and I'm not about to.l guess I was recycling before my time or just cheap.If they learn how to knit I'll remember how to do it lol.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

sugar312 said:


> When my 5 were little I had more bread wrappers than I knew what to do with,so I cut them into strips on the round and linked them together and knit them into a mat for there boots at the door.It was mulity colored because of the writing on the bags. My kids still mention it and I tell them I can't remember how to do it.Getting old you know lol.They don't knit and I'm not about to.l guess I was recycling before my time or just cheap.If they learn how to knit I'll remember how to do it lol.


No, you weren't. I remember my mom making us jumpropes from old bread sacks. Wish I remembered how, but we loved jumping with those bread sack ropes!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> Sorry, I have to ask..... Do you have a link on how to make it?


 Thanks, I was afraid to ask.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

mernie said:


> Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


I think I'd be okay with it as long as they provided the bags and helped with the cutting of the strips (my least favorite part).


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

At least they're thinking of hanging their cloths out to dry rather then using the dryer. That is an improvement.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Mermie, wait, wait, wait!!! did you say clothespin bag?
Oh my I want one too! it would be an heirloom! because I have not seen one in 40 years!!!
Just kidding.... but seriously it took me a minute to re-read the word because honestly I have not used one or even seen clothespins in years, I guess I am spoiled with the dyer. But how about using the plastic bags to make PLASTIC store bag holders?! I like those. Around here those will become an heirloom as well because plastic bags are being banned, people either take paper bags or take their own bags to the store. Look at it this way, you are appreciated for your skills.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

mernie said:


> Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


That's ingratitude for you! Although, I think we've all done that or have children who have done that to us at Christmas where you put yourself in the poor house buying Christmas presents and the child plays with a box or the wrappings. When I was a child in the 40's I was fixated on airplanes for some reason. I left my Christmas presents to play with clothes pins that I found out made great [imaginary] airplanes. I remember my parents being exasperated! They went to great lengths to get me certain toys during the war.
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I've heard of these bags that you are describing but I can't understand how they are made. Are there directions?
Thanks,
marilyn


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The trouble with recycling is that you have to knit with crap! I have a T-shirt "yarn" rug started and it's so awful to knit with that I hate to knit even one row at a time! Can't imagine enjoying knitting with plastic, either.

Just tell your friends and rellies that the plastic was not pleasant to knit with so you aren't making any more clothespin bags...


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Mernie....You just gave me a great laugh. Sort of like a kid playing with the box and wrapping paper instead of the gift, right?


You took my response right out of my mouth!! LOL My son said he was only giving his kids cardboard boxes for Christmas....


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a laugh about the clothes pin bag. Cannot think of one person with a clothes line anymore now that we have clothes dryers. That being said though, it reminds me of the market bags we make out of our plastic grocery bags.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of UK but here in Northern Ireland we recycle our plastic bags. Tesco and other stores have a large container to put them in.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I saw a woman on one of those daytime shoes the other day make a bath mat from old towels that she said is the best bath mat. When she finished it was like a shag rug only fluffier. It looked good and I've been thinking about trying it because I have all these old towels in the garage, which are too old to give to charity, but can be used to clean the car or dust. I found a link online, if anyone is interested in giving it a try: http://www.curbly.com/users/capreek/posts/10086-how-to-make-an-eco-friendly-bath-mat Have fun!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

And to think I'm saving the plastic bags from newspapers for the neighbors with dogs. 

Happy saving and recycling.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome! I would love to see a pic of one! I would be so proud that my relatives have found something that they love and can appreciate! When you make and give this to them, you'll already know how they feel about it.

So many times we spend hrs and hrs making something for someone & they don't appreciate it. I'd much rather give someone something they've requested than have them toss my hard worked item aside! 

This is too, too cool!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Since clothespins are old timey, you might enjoy this:
Checking out at the store, the young cashier suggested to the older woman, that she should bring her own grocery bags because plastic bags weren't good for the environment.
The woman apologized and explained, "We didn't have this green thing back in my earlier days."
The clerk responded, "That's our problem today. Your generation did not care enough to save our environment for future generations." 
She was right -- our generation didn't have the green thing in its day.
Back then, we returned milk bottles, soda bottles and beer bottles to the store. The store sent them back to the plant to be washed and sterilized and refilled, so it could use the same bottles over and over. So they really were recycled. But we didn't have the green thing back in our day.
Grocery stores bagged our groceries in brown paper bags, that we reused for numerous things, most memorable besides household garbage bags, was the use of brown paper bags as book covers for our school books. 
This was to ensure that public property, (the books provided for our use by the school) was not defaced by our scribblings. Then we were able to personalize our books. 
But too bad we didn't do the green thing back then. 
We walked up stairs, because we didn't have an escalator in every store and office building. We walked to the grocery store and didn't climb into a 300-horsepower machine every time we had to go two blocks. 
But she was right, we didn't have the green thing in our day.
Back then, we washed the baby's diapers because we didn't have the throw-away kind. We dried clothes on a line, not in an energy gobbling machine burning up 220 volts -- wind and solar power really did dry our clothes back in our early days. Kids got hand-me-down clothes from their brothers or sisters, not always brand-new clothing. But that young lady is right; 
We didn't have the green thing back in our day.
Back then, we had one TV, or radio, in the house -- not a TV in every room. And the TV had a small screen the size of a handkerchief (remember them?), not a screen the size of the state of Montana. In the kitchen, we blended and stirred by hand because we didn't have electric machines to do everything for us. When we packaged a fragile item to send in the mail, we used wadded up old newspapers to cushion it, not Styrofoam or plastic bubble wrap. Back then, we didn't fire up an engine and burn gasoline just to cut the lawn. We used a push mower that ran on human power. We exercised by working so we didn't need to go to a health club to run on treadmills that operate on electricity. But she's right; 
We didn't have the green thing back then.
We drank from a fountain when we were thirsty instead of using a cup or a plastic bottle every time we had a drink of water. We refilled writing pens with ink instead of buying a new pen, and we replaced the razor blades in a razor instead of throwing away the whole razor just because the blade got dull. 
But we didn't have the green thing back then.
Back then, people took the streetcar or a bus and kids rode their bikes to school or walked instead of turning their moms into a 24-hour taxi service. We had one electrical outlet in a room, not an entire bank of sockets to power a dozen appliances. And we didn't need a computerized gadget to receive a signal beamed from satellites 2,000 miles out in space in order to find the nearest burger joint.
But isn't it sad the current generation laments how wasteful we old folks were just because we didn't have the green thing back ten. Please forward this on to another selfish old person who needs a lesson in conservation. We don't like being old in the first place, so it doesn't take much to make us mad.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT. how well i remember those days. thought i had won the lottery ( did we even have lotteries in the 60's?) when i got my first elec. dryer, having 2 babies in cloth diapers. i know we didn't have all the "conveniencies" that we have today, but i think it was happier and safer times. don't get me started, i could go on all day. wittless knitter


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I use mine for picking up dog excrement., as mine are double.Tell them you have a new use for them and can't make any more.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

wittless knitter said:


> LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT. how well i remember those days. thought i had won the lottery ( did we even have lotteries in the 60's?) when i got my first elec. dryer, having 2 babies in cloth diapers. i know we didn't have all the "conveniencies" that we have today, but i think it was happier and safer times. don't get me started, i could go on all day. wittless knitter


Amen.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

CalifJane said:


> I use mine for picking up dog excrement., as mine are double.Tell them you have a new use for them and can't make any more.


Ha!ha!ha! :twisted: you little devil!


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

hallo mernie.you are so lucky to have your news paper delivered. where i live in london if you want a paper you walk to the shops to buy it. please could you tell me what a cloths pin bag is.i have never heard of such a thing.thank you barbara.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Put a cost on it and you will get no more requests Thanks for the laugh of the day.



mernie said:


> Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

ROTFLOL Memie, you have a knack for telling a good story.


----------



## beautiful (May 30, 2011)

I carefully take the plastic bag off and put them all in one of the plastic bags and leave it outside for the carrier. Saves her money.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

That's funny. I could use a bag for "kitty litter bags." I bought a cloth one at the store, draw string at the top to loat and hang on a knob or hook, elastic at the bottom to pull the bags thru. Yep, the elastic died in months. Bet your bags are better.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Apparently you are good at what you do. you must find a friendly way to end the process. Best wishes and happy knitting.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I understand your frustration - but - I have to tell you the story is funny. LOL


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

California recycles, grocery stores mainly. I put other plastic wrap in there too, haven't been told otherwise.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Kenya is having a big problem with the introduction of plastic bags. They are blowing around the game reserves. Very upsetting for managment.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Love your Bags Edie! I know there are those that don't appreciate what I do. That's fine. I don't like blending into the crowd.



edithann said:


> Oh, I'm right there with you!!! Last year I knitted a gardening bag with the plastic and yarn. When I showed my Garden Club ladies what I made, I overheard one of them say.."why would you want to do that..just go buy something for your gardening tools." lol...however, my granddaughter asked me to make her a purse using bumblebees as a theme. I made it for her, and she does use it. I'll try to show both that I posted on this site. As they say, "you live and learn." Anyway, good for you!!!!!!!!
> Best wishes,
> Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Trix (Apr 19, 2012)

I was really needing a laugh today. Thanks so much.
Not that I find your frustration amusing, just the way you expressed yourself. Tell them you are giving up knitting for 
writing so they had better treasure that xxx clothespin bag!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I read this thread all the way through; what a hoot! i loved all the ideas listed. I also reuse my newspaper bags for used kitty litter, but have knitted them into bags and rugs. I did not like using the plastic grocery bags, so gave that up--too hard on my hands. I have knitted plastic shopping bags for charity and have had the fun experience of watching someone walk by the coffee shop window with one of my knitted recycled bags. loved it (I could tell by the accessories I added). I think I will get up early tomorrow morning and catch my newspaper delivery person and ask about returning the bags to her. I think she can use all the help she can get, and it will please my recycling wishes. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

wittless knitter said:


> LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT. how well i remember those days. thought i had won the lottery ( did we even have lotteries in the 60's?) when i got my first elec. dryer, having 2 babies in cloth diapers. i know we didn't have all the "conveniencies" that we have today, but i think it was happier and safer times. don't get me started, i could go on all day. wittless knitter


I love it too - I remember my childhood with no central heating, no cars, no dryers and no fast food-(in fact there wasn't much food about anyway as we had rationing here in the UK!) We unravelled old woollen garments to knit up new ones and made soft toys from left over bits of fabric.
Why is it the older generation seem to get the blame as if the younger generation have just invented recycling!LOL
We certainly seemed to be happy even without all the modern gadgets.
Patricia


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I take only enought plastic grocery bags for kitty litter. Have to buy some otherwise, which isn't an environmental savings. I still have thick grocery bags I bought in Finland when I lived there. They sell them at the stores for about 5 or 10 cents. Christmas bags were fun, reindeer, Santa, trees, etc. They don't hand out bags, some people come with one basket, never work for me, or cloth bags. My Trader Joe's cloth bags go everywhere with me.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I have asked Tina to send a picture, I wish I had taken one. Anyway, here's the link
http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2007/08/11/crochet-a-recycled-clothes-pin-bag/


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> Can't find it no matter what I type in the Search section!


http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2007/08/11/crochet-a-recycled-clothes-pin-bag/


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Joyp said:


> I have found over the years that if I made something I wasn't too happy about making again it was inevitable that someone would want one too. I got so sick of making a certain scarf and hat set I started offering knitting lessons instead. Funnily enough no one was interested in knitting their own!!!!
> It's always good to vent my husband insists one must bitch or blowup?


And don't you love the people that want you to knit them very plain socks? With very fine cotton? I would rather go out and buy the ...... socks.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, Irene...I appreciate your comments and everyone elses. It is funny, I know. And I am so happy that you are all enjoying my story.


ireneofnc said:


> Awesome! I would love to see a pic of one! I would be so proud that my relatives have found something that they love and can appreciate! When you make and give this to them, you'll already know how they feel about it.
> 
> So many times we spend hrs and hrs making something for someone & they don't appreciate it. I'd much rather give someone something they've requested than have them toss my hard worked item aside!
> 
> This is too, too cool!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Mernie....You just gave me a great laugh. Sort of like a kid playing with the box and wrapping paper instead of the gift, right?


That's exactly what I was thinking! On the bright side...even your "throw away" projects are highly sought after!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

knitwitch36 said:


> hallo mernie.you are so lucky to have your news paper delivered. where i live in london if you want a paper you walk to the shops to buy it. please could you tell me what a cloths pin bag is.i have never heard of such a thing.thank you barbara.


 Here's a picture. Early spring in Wisconsin... I dry my sheets outside whenever it's a nice day...my mother dried our clothing (in Northern Wisconsin winters) outside on the clothesline. She loved to bring in the frozen one-piece underwear to finish drying. She would set the underwear on a chair, cross it's legs and arms and enjoy the joke. We didn't have running water. Had to haul it in, heat it and then take it back outside. Hard to imagine. And still she made jokes.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Mernie,

I have tons of grocery bags. Will they work? I'd be happy to send them to you for the bags your are being asked to make. Sounds like a lot of work to me, but I know you'd do just about anything for your family.

Oh, by the way, can you make a clothes pin bag for me? LOL!

Sharon[/quote] Sharon!
I will be delighted to make you bag...next week, no wait..the week after, maybe....


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

judyr said:


> This is kinda on the subject - but before we went on vacation, I would save those bags that went around the newspaper for trash bags in the truck and for doggie poo poo bags for when we stopped and the moment was right for Fido to do her business. We were in an RV and this helped, anyway, I digress. My suggestion is to print off the instructions and everyone who wants a bag, give them this. If you want to grow corn, give them seeds. Process is the same, do it yourself. You are such a kind and loving person to make these for your family. Ever think of selling them??????


About selling them. I managed these two, because I cut the bags up, one at a time, daily. I don't think that I have the patience to make a business of cutting up bags. I'd make them, if they cut them. How many do you think would do it?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

No wonder they all want a clothespin bag, it is so cute! Looks like a little girl's sunsuit hanging there. You have a very nice clothesline to hang your things on, not much walking back and forth with that one. When I was little Mama had a long 3-line clothesline. There were poles to prop them up when they were full of wet clothes. Daddy added a line about 4 feet off the ground for me so I could "help" and I hung washcloths, socks, etc on it while Mama was hanging the big things. I felt so grown up!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

What a great way to celebrate Earth Day!


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Just like kids everyone one wants what someone else has and they don't. Good idea ask them to save their bags and then host a knitting class, not to be mean but I bet you don't get much of a crowd. They world rather you make it for the.. Oh well kids will be kids even if their grown-ups.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

What a neat idea. I just copied the pattern to make at some point. Good recycling idea. I had a fabric clothes pin bag yrs. ago that has rotted away and use a bucket. I like the idea of being able to hang it on my clothesline and just move it along as I hang the sheets on the line. I don't hang them outside as much as I used to but I do like my sheets hung outside. People must think I'm nuts when I smell the sheets fresh smell as I take them down. Such a good idea. There is a ban in some areas against having clothes lines outside. Not for our area. I'd think they would allow them to save on energy.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

You can adopt my policy: If it's my idea to make you something, it's at my expense. If you ask me to make you something, I get paid, materials unless you supply, and labor. This puts a stop to the people who "freeload" and try to get whatever they see for free. Most have no idea how much effort and time goes into making anything.

Another way to cut down on the "Would you make me one too?" questions is to have them provide the materials, and you provide the lesson to make it themselves. I've only had ONE person follow through on that in the last 20 years. And she was glad she did too! Sometimes only telling them to provide the materials is enough to kill it, when they see what some things like special yarn and fabric costs.

June


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

just a suggestion. why not use the wal mart, etc bags. Also, I saw a sewing program where they were using parchment paper under and over, then layering the plastic bags. when thick enough they were making lunch bags. give them an iron and let them iron their own!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rereschatz said:


> Love your Bags Edie! I know there are those that don't appreciate what I do. That's fine. I don't like blending into the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> Since clothespins are old timey, you might enjoy this:
> Checking out at the store, the young cashier suggested to the older woman, that she should bring her own grocery bags because plastic bags weren't good for the environment.
> The woman apologized and explained, "We didn't have this green thing back in my earlier days."
> The clerk responded, "That's our problem today. Your generation did not care enough to save our environment for future generations."
> ...


Love it!!!!!!!!!!
Edie(EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I'm right there with you!!! Last year I knitted a gardening bag with the plastic and yarn. When I showed my Garden Club ladies what I made, I overheard one of them say.."why would you want to do that..just go buy something for your gardening tools." lol...however, my granddaughter asked me to make her a purse using bumblebees as a theme. I made it for her, and she does use it. I'll try to show both that I posted on this site. As they say, "you live and learn." Anyway, good for you!!!!!!!!
> ...


Thanks!!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

I misunderstood - I thought you had knit the bag - I can't crochet.


----------



## shar5868 (Dec 19, 2011)

this reminds me of a lady, years and years ago that saved the white string that was tied around her los angeles times newspaper that her husband got every morning. he would tie the string end to end and when there was a big ball she would crochet table cloths from it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL aren't families and friends great! ;-)


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

I feel your pain but the way you write this story is hilarious. My sides hurt, tears are rolling down my cheecks and I have trouble catching my breath. Throw away the newspaper plastic bags and you won't have any more requests for the (insert the curse word) bags! Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mernie said:


> Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


LOL! suggestion--maybe this would be a good opportunity to get even--tell them each, if they want a clothespin bag, how to save their plastic bags, how to cut into strips and when they have enough invite them all over, then teach them how to knit or crochet as a fun family event--problem solved.


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

Great! How right you are! We did the green thing back then, and it was cheaper than the way it is done now.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Karena said:


> My Trader Joe's cloth bags go everywhere with me.


I'm with you Karena--my purse has an outside pocket and that's where my TJ's bags goes and I pull it out wherever I need it, like yarn shops.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> Since clothespins are old timey, you might enjoy this:


Thank you--this is precious and I will email it to my friends, those of us who still remember recycling before it was called recycling....and now "green".


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I told my husband that I want to use a solar dryer [clothes line] this summer. (((ggg


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

My friends and I cut shopping bags into strips and knit/crochet them into tote bags. They would be close to what you are talking about. Great idea whoever thought this one up!!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> ya know what they say, no good deed goes unpunished!


 :thumbup: touche to that!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> I misunderstood - I thought you had knit the bag - I can't crochet.


you can knit it just start at the top on circular needles, cast on enough stitches to make it large enough, join and knit in the round making it as long as you want then decrease transferring to dpns and finish off--kind of like an oriels nest. Then you can go back and pick up stitches at the top to make a flap or place to put a hanger. Don't really need a pattern just "get creative". I am amazed that someone actually has copyrighted a pattern for this in crochet.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I would like to see it as well.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

if you google plarn, you will find many sites, patterns, etc. and tutorials on cutting your bags and lots of patterns. some of them are very cute. i would really like to take the time to knit some shopping bags for taking to the grocery. i think its a pretty fast knit. will keep you posted. the wittless knitter.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I love the Green poem!!! AMEN!


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

me too


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks for the laugh! I've been giving them back, along with any rubber bands, to the newspaper man. He appreciates the effort (and the homemade jam). We have a wonderful letter carrier and enjoy excellent service.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I have patterns for two that are knitted. They were free on the internet. Just google plarn tote bags or knitted plastic tote bags.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm sure they love all the other treasures you make them too! 

I do this, but with plastic grocery bags. I never know what to do with all of them, so I've made several into reusable grocery bags. And, like you said, now everyone wants one! It's horrendous


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rereschatz said:


> Love your Bags Edie! I know there are those that don't appreciate what I do. That's fine. I don't like blending into the crowd.
> 
> .


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Mernie, I just had to chuckle to think about all the nice knitting and a plastic clothes pin bag is the hit of the day, who knew.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

You gave me a much needed laugh,thanks and get knitting those bleeping clothespin bags! Ha-ha


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I use those newspaper bags to keep my working skeins in. They are perfect.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Mernie - there is no accounting for others poor taste.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

How funny! Make the next one out of YARN!


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL love it. I had the same kinda thing happen when I made a fruit bowl out of blk plastic garbage bags with a stripe/row in red yarn for my blk and red kitchen. At least they recognized what it was made of and loved the eco friendly-ness of it. Next time make them a vest out of grocery bags.....


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

littletreasure said:


> Can't find it no matter what I type in the Search section!


Try this http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2007/08/11/crochet-a-recycled-clothes-pin-bag/


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

itip2 said:


> YOur whole family uses a clothesline? Congratulations, my grandchildren, now adults wouldn't recognize one if they walked into it


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

There is nothing quite like getting in bed with sheets that have been dried outside on a breezy day...it's quite wonderful.


KarenJo said:


> itip2 said:
> 
> 
> > YOur whole family uses a clothesline? Congratulations, my grandchildren, now adults wouldn't recognize one if they walked into it
> ...


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

And even your underwear is fresh air scented. towels are wonderful too.


----------



## natknits (Dec 10, 2011)

For those Northern California knitter/recyclers, on Sunday, June 24 is Garbage Reincarnation's 25th Scrapture Show and Competition. Cash prizes for amateurs and professionals in the Assemblage and SCRAP CRAFT categories, plus free food and music and fun talking and comparing notes with others who love to create from recycled and used stuff. It's at the Cotati Hub and crafters/artists register their art for free from 10 - 12. FUN for you and the kids too. AND, best of all, DOGS ARE WELCOME. See you there?


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

Just like kids! You buy the most expesive toy in the store and they go home and play with the box it came in!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

mernie said:


> Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


I shaking my head that the younger members of your family actually know that clothes pins exist and need a bag to put them in.


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

My newspaper carrier says she has to buy the bags so wants 
them back or she has to buy more. Perhaps everyone should
ask their carrier before keeping the bags.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Mernie....You just gave me a great laugh. Sort of like a kid playing with the box and wrapping paper instead of the gift, right?


I agree with Lilysmom. Giggle, giggle


----------



## noah (Feb 7, 2012)

Sory but what is this clothspin bag not a word I have heard in England Have you Paula?


----------



## noah (Feb 7, 2012)

OH a cloths line peg bag Got it


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, and the vest will do fine in the rain as well!


----------



## almondjoy (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you have a picture it sounds interesting I crochet pop tab purses and sell them like crazy they are my own designs.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

knit for the pure joy of knitting and let the rest go. life's too short! knit away!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I sure would like to know how you crochet pop tabs...


almondjoy said:


> Do you have a picture it sounds interesting I crochet pop tab purses and sell them like crazy they are my own designs.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Clothes Pin Bags. Just did a search and you can find the old vintage bags on ebay or new ones on Etsy.

Here is a free pattern for a really simple crocheted bag: http://www.crochetnmore.com/clothespinbag.htm

for you ladies in England here are examples of good old American clothes pin bags that attached to your clothes line and moved along as you hung your clothes. These were usually hand-made and presented as gifts for wedding showers or baby showers (lots of diapers to be washed)--back in the 50's and 60's these were fun times with a bit of humor: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=vintage+clothespin+bag

and: http://www.etsy.com/search?includes[]=tags&q=clothespin+bag


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

noah said:


> Sory but what is this clothspin bag not a word I have heard in England Have you Paula?


Isn't it wonderful how English and American are two different languages? <G>


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I KNOW how you feel...lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mernie said:


> Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


Well, be glad they appreciate your work no matter what the item is. I would love a clothespin bag like that. It won't stain if it gets wet and would be very durable along with being "green".
This is a novelty, so much different than regular knitting such as scarves, etc. I am sure they love those ,too!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't know what to do with a clothes pin bag!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Marcia1767 said:


> I wouldn't know what to do with a clothes pin bag!


I do, but I don't have a clothes line at the moment <G>. It is on my to do list, though.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Tina sent pictures of her clothesline and clothespin bag. For those of you that asked, here you go:


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

The bag is quite nice. I can see why everyone wants one!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

mernie said:


> Each day my newspaper arrives wrapped in a sheer colored plastic bag. Each day I cut the bag into a strip and put it away. Finally, after a year or so, I made the clothespin bag. My grandson's wife saw the bag.. She loved it!! She called it the ultimate in recycling. I had plenty of strips left, so I made her one. It took one afternoon to complete. We had a family birthday party and I gave it to her there. Now!! Everyone wants a clothespin bag. I have knit them all many wonderful things, and they are all enthused about the (insert curse word) clothes pin bag. They have socks and sweaters and scarves and hats and blankets, all hand knit and they are all excited about --- you get the idea...as I said, I am just venting...I have a room full of yarn and filing cabinets filled with patterns and they all want a (insert curse word) clothespin bag.


Make them each a clothespin bag and make the socks, sweaters, scarves, etc. for YOURSELF!!!


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Good idea! Make the good stuff for yourself!


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

i am old fashioned and must have m y washing dried outside.i bought a clothespeg bag at a table top sale and I knew right away it would be no good.the maker put the large hole ror pegs too low .a load like I have, fall out.i cant understand me buying it.I can sew myself and used to make them .idiot!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mernie said:


> Tina sent pictures of her clothesline and clothespin bag. For those of you that asked, here you go:


What a lovely site--sheet floating in the air, blue sky, green lawn with yellow dandelions and that colorful clothespin bag--life is beautiful!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

It's wonderful that your work is appreciated, but ugh the thought have having to knit up the same project over and over again! I think I would die of boredom.


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

you can also make rugs out of those bags (around here they make the rugs out of bread wrappers)


----------

